# Behind the scenes at SumoPower HQ!



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*After his introduction Blog post earlier this week Rich Sams continues quickly with this next post. In this article he takes us to the headquarters of a legendary tuner; Sumo Power! Active in various motorsports and achieving top positions in those, including Dragraces and the international FIA GT1 championship.

Read the whole feature on Feature: Civinfo.com Meet - Sumo Power HQ - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The place looks almost surgically clean..


----------

